# My first spawn!!!



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

So, I the so called betta killer spawn bettas in less then a one gal bowl...  I will post a video soon!!! I'm so excited!!! They're my two veiltailes though... Should come out well!  
Yay for little fishies! :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: :fish: And yes, I DO have fry food.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I always think I am doing it right when fish spawn. However, a lot of fish have an instinct to spawn when they think they are doomed. Esp. fish that live in erratic environments like betta and killies.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

lol! My dad say'd that sense they were in darkness, they probably thought it was the end of the world!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

The male is taking good care of them... At about 3 weeks old, I'll put em in a 5 gal.


----------

